# General Topics > Fieldwork >  Help caring for injured wild frog

## Rom

I found a cat playing with a pond frog outside. It seems fine maybe apart from a puncture wound. I have honey, and dioralyte on me atm. And silver protinate. Can I help in anyway?

----------


## BossFrog

can you post a pic? is the frog active/eating at all?

----------

